# Prayers for Reed



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tonight my six year old stallion MS Aurelius (Reed) got kicked and is suffering from severe penial trauma. Due to being too swollen he couldn't pull it into his sheath and even just being hours old he already had some frostbite. 
He is in a warm barn now on bute for pain and inflamation and antibiotics for infection and I'm praying damage was minimal. 
He is in a lot of pain, but is being a real trooper. I went out with my broken leg and hip in my walker and he never thought once of acting out. Even while we moved tarps and hammered a make shift stall in my tack room, he stood calmly beside me. He truly has a golden heart. 
Many thanks to Tiffanny and George Fehr of Fehr Ground Ranch for helping him - making a belly band and a stall. 
Now we wait. Get well, my beautiful boy. :-(


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor guy. I'm a chick and I want to hug boy parts just reading that. Was he breeding when some prude kicked him?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

My goodness when it rains it pours, doesn't it? I hope the swolling goes down and he heals quickly and behaves himself in his new stall. He really is a handsome boy.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Poor guy. I'm a chick and I want to hug boy parts just reading that. Was he breeding when some prude kicked him?


 
Ha Ha That sounds.... funny, but I know what you are saying.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu have had far more than your share of troubles lately. Hopefully, that's three years worth right there and you'll be home free for a long time now.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha That sounds.... funny, but I know what you are saying.


 I promise not to grab any random boy parts! :shock: The blonde in me always shines through!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sending prayers for him, he is so beautiful. 

And of course that's the fighting spirit from you. Who else in their right mind would go out on a walker with hammer and nails. 

Healing wishes for both of you.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I pray that Reed heals his boy parts 
awe poor boy 
he is very handsome


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 
He was housed with my older mares and one must have got him. Neither are cycling so it was just horses being horses. 
I sure hope this is it - talking to vet on the phone at first it sounded like surgery was needed but he would never breed again. Right now we're waiting for the swelling to go down and see how much tissue damage there is. Surgery might be needed. 
I had my big melt down, crying fit.. I'm already emotionally taxed dealing with everything post accident and this... I'm just praying he makes it okay. I'm not sure how much stronger I can be.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> I had my big melt down, crying fit.. I'm already emotionally taxed dealing with everything post accident and this... I'm just praying he makes it okay. I'm not sure how much stronger I can be.


You will be as strong as you need to be. You are just in the sit, wait and worry stage right now, and that sucks for anyone.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes for Reed and big hugs for you!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry! He is so gorgeous. I hope he heals quickly. Poor guy


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope both you and Reed are feeling better now. And if not now, certainly by tomorrow!

Positive thoughts heading out to the two of you.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry, hope he heals well and fast. He is a beautiful boy, always my favorite of your horses.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for him, he must be in so much pain. I've seen so many stallions get overtaken by hormones and get injured in their business areas. 

Poor boy, I hope he heals quickly. He sure is gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Many prayers for you and your boy!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

He's beautiful! Keep us posted on how he's doing....I hope he's alright!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AlexS said:


> You will be as strong as you need to be. You are just in the sit, wait and worry stage right now, and that sucks for anyone.



That is very, very true. The biggest thing right now is paralysis of the retracting muscles. If that happens, there isn't any hope. I'm hanging onto the thread of hope that he is trying to retract that he will keep the muscles active but... It is so hard to say.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> That is very, very true. The biggest thing right now is paralysis of the retracting muscles. If that happens, there isn't any hope. I'm hanging onto the thread of hope that he is trying to retract that he will keep the muscles active but... It is so hard to say.



Try not to think through every possible scenerio. If the worst happens, you will do enough thinking then - and right now, it does nothing except stress you out more. If something productive would come of it, then sure, but it's not productive, it doesn't change any possible outcome. 

I get it, I am the what if queen! 

Your horse is getting the best care possible, that's all you can do, and try to stay sane while you wait.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for keeping us posted


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this! (((jingling curb chain and healing thoughts for you both)))


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I really hope he is okay. I certainly believe in the power of prayer and just know God has a plan for you both. <3 Get well, Reed! (and you too, you said broken leg/hip)


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope he gets well soon .


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I had my big melt down, crying fit.. I'm already emotionally taxed dealing with everything post accident and this... I'm just praying he makes it okay. I'm not sure how much stronger I can be.


Just know we are here to help support you during this time whenever you need it. Hoping everything gets better for the two of you.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Ach poor beautiful boy! They sure get themselves in trouble don't they. These are the times I want to run to my mare and wrap her in bubble wrap just in case......I am sure all will go well, *sends healing vibes and jingles your way!*


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of this new problem happening in your life. I so hope he fully recovers-he is such a gorgeous boy. Prayers & a big cyber hug coming your way.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Awe poor boy! I'm so sorry to read this and I'll be sending healing vibes your way.  

He is gorgeous, what a shame that he may never breed again. At least you are giving him a fighting chance to recover!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

That is no good deal. I am sending good healing vibes to you both. Horses are so dramatic in their injuries. Take a deep breath, and remember you have done everything you can for your boy. Remember, that without you they have nothing. So take care of yourself too.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry, WS. Jingles for Reed!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
He came out of surgery okay and is in recovery. It looks like we've battled the paralysis and a full recovery is expected. 
Big boy was a champ with all the man handling of his "junk" before sedation. I wish I could have been there, but I guess we have to recover separately, with Tiff (FGRanch) as our go between. Tiff, I owe you so much! I honestly do have the world's greatest sister. 
Lab work for his blood should come in a week or so, just to ensure, but he talks to everyone who passes and he is looking good... I can't even say what a relief this
is.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I just read this thread....Oh my goodness! I am so glad to hear that he's made it through the surgery! Hugs and prayers for BOTH of you!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to hear he made it through the surgery! Sending prayers for both you and Reed. He is so beautiful. Hopefully he makes a complete recovery.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to hear that! Sending healing vibes for you & Reed.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well today,& a full recovery is in sight.Blessings to your sister also for all her help. Now to get back to healing all around. I'm hoping the New Year will be a better one.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Whew, that's good news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hope that both of you make a good and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy to hear that Reed made it out of surgery 
I am praying for you as well 
I pray for a speedy recovery too


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Sending good thoughts your way. I am hoping for a fast recovery for the both of you.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Poor baby, keeping him in my prayers!

Hope he'll be okay!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm glad to hear good news! I think we need to hit your sister up for some celebritory pictures of the patient.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow, just read this and am so glad everything went well! You sure have had a full plate. Now for some down time.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> Glad to hear it went well today,& a full recovery is in sight.Blessings to your sister also for all her help. Now to get back to healing all around. I'm hoping the New Year will be a better one.


Me freaking too! I can't wait until 2012 is over. I'm so glad it's December and not early in the year.
I'm so completely over 2012 it's not even funny.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Chevaux said:


> I'm glad to hear good news! I think we need to hit your sister up for some celebritory pictures of the patient.


No post surgery ones but here you can see what the poor guy is dealing with.

This swollen one is pre surgery, the second post surgery. He is still swollen, just tucked up. The stitches can be removed once the swelling is done and he can lower and retract on his own.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> Oh wow, just read this and am so glad everything went well! You sure have had a full plate. Now for some down time.



I'm definitely ready! Now I just need to escape the hospital!
The RN's have been great, but I'm tired of seeing them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

POOR POOR BOY:shock:


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad to hear he's recovering!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness the poor boy!!!! So glad he's out of surgery, crossing my fingers and toes that all goes well for both of you, wishing you and yours a MUCH better 2013!! =)


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

OMG! That looks miserable! Poor boy. . 

Sending more healing vibes to you and Reed!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

oh poor guy!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY! Awesome he's doing so well.

And might I just say .. freekin OUCH!! That poor boy got nailed good


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I hope he feels better!
Sending more prayers your way.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> POOR POOR BOY:shock:


Isn't he? I don't know that I would be in half the spirits that he is. 
I will think of this every time I see a nut shot now. Boys shouldn't be made so vulnerable.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So glad to hear he's doing well!! I'll keep both of y'all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you think there is a market for jock straps for stallions??? I see a business opportunity.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

OUCH! Glad that his issue has been addressed. Hopefully the swolling goes down quickly. There are so many people out there that believe that animals don't feel pain or feel it like we do because of how stoic they are during problems like this. The truth is, in nature, one cannot show weakness for fear of being taken out. I can't imagine (and hopefully never have to find out) how much pain he was in. Thank God you were there to take care of him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well you can get a pattern to knit a willie warmer










Just need to improve on the concept:lol:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Daily prayers have been sent your way all along, and Reed is now right beside them! You can count on it - Both of you  

"In this world you will have tribulation, but be of good cheer!_ I have_ _overcome the world._" - Jesus


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Ouchie! :shock: Poor boy! I'm glad to hear that he is expected to recover! Here's to a full recovery!
At a farm I used to work at they had an old stallion come in who had been bitten by a donkey during a (failed) attempt to breed and could not retract himself. The BO made a full body sling for him! It was a custom job, but allowed him to be ridden and actually reduced the swelling cause he wasn't swinging all over the place.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Eek those pics are hard to look at. Poor little guy.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear he is on the road to recovery

Just reading about it made me cringe, looking at the photos were just shocking and terrible. If that happened to me *Note Gender in Signature* I think I would just curl up on the ground and never get up. Good for him for getting back up and -quite literally- sucking it up...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Almond Joy said:


> Glad to hear he is on the road to recovery
> 
> Just reading about it made me cringe, looking at the photos were just shocking and terrible. If that happened to me *Note Gender in Signature* I think I would just curl up on the ground and never get up. Good for him for getting back up and -quite literally- sucking it up...


LOL
Well, if I ever found you like that I would give you a shot of whiskey (or two) and haul you to the vet to stitch up.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Inga said:


> OUCH! Glad that his issue has been addressed. Hopefully the swolling goes down quickly. There are so many people out there that believe that animals don't feel pain or feel it like we do because of how stoic they are during problems like this. The truth is, in nature, one cannot show weakness for fear of being taken out. I can't imagine (and hopefully never have to find out) how much pain he was in. Thank God you were there to take care of him.


Oh, I could see he was hurting. He wouldn't load, in his stall he would walk on his front end but keep his hind end planted if he could, moved really stiff, and did get rather grumpy before he was stitched up. 
There was no way I could let him go with such a good chance at recovery.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Well you can get a pattern to knit a willie warmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the weenie warmer lol should make one for hubby lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

doubleopi said:


> Ouchie! :shock: Poor boy! I'm glad to hear that he is expected to recover! Here's to a full recovery!
> At a farm I used to work at they had an old stallion come in who had been bitten by a donkey during a (failed) attempt to breed and could not retract himself. The BO made a full body sling for him! It was a custom job, but allowed him to be ridden and actually reduced the swelling cause he wasn't swinging all over the place.


Got BIT?? That is a new one. :shock:
The things horses can do to themselves...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So, they have you back in the hospital? Are they giving any kind of release date? Oh, poor Reed-That just looked awful, but the second picture showed so much improvemnt-praying for a full recovery on your lovely boy. Hang in there w/the PT & hope your recovery is going well also.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> So, they have you back in the hospital? Are they giving any kind of release date? Oh, poor Reed-That just looked awful, but the second picture showed so much improvemnt-praying for a full recovery on your lovely boy. Hang in there w/the PT & hope your recovery is going well also.


I was out for a few days (24th - 27th) and then he wanted me to come back. I'm out again tomorrow until Jan. 7th and then he wants me to come back and stay until the 21st of January, when I have an appointment with my surgeon.
Because there was little to no improvement with my hip (it hadn't fused as they wanted it too) everyone hit panic stage. I'm not allowed to weight bear so they don't want me home alone (I sort of get that but it would only be from 8am-1pm really), and I'm in for 5 days of therapy - which I've been doing on my own over my pass. 
So.... I'm crossing my fingers I can let him let me go and just drive with my mom back and forth to physio, as she drives past the hospital everyday anyway. This appointment on the 21st will determine alot. If there is no improvement, we'll wait another month and then I'll be looking at a hip replacement instead of patching mine back together. Crossing my fingers this isn't the case.

Reed is doing really good! I guess the swelling has gone down and he is very talkative and happy to see people and is much more energetic and moving around easier. Ought to be raring to go come breeding season.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Well you can get a pattern to knit a willie warmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I knew how to knit, I would do one of these for all my pipeline boys. :lol:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent news about Reed- What a brave boy!!! The very best to you on the 21st


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Reed is doing amazing! He is moving around with a lot of ease now and today is day one with no pain meds. He talks to everyone that goes in the barn and is eager and happy to see everyone, from my two year old (Who feeds him gum drops) to the very pregnant miserable mare (Due in two days) that is stalled beside him. Every morning when I go to feed he is sound asleep and jumps up like I am just the best thing he has ever seen and nickers happily! He is a trooper.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Reed is doing amazing! He is moving around with a lot of ease now and today is day one with no pain meds. He talks to everyone that goes in the barn and is eager and happy to see everyone, from my two year old (Who feeds him gum drops) to the very pregnant miserable mare (Due in two days) that is stalled beside him. Every morning when I go to feed he is sound asleep and jumps up like I am just the best thing he has ever seen and nickers happily! He is a trooper.


You took his pain meds already?! :shock:
You're as bad as my doctor! LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Vet's orders lol We don't wanna fry his poor kidneys! He could care less, he is just happy that his pecker is warm again! If you want I have some pictures of his manhood all stitched up and tucked away..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Vet's orders lol We don't wanna fry his poor kidneys! He could care less, he is just happy that his pecker is warm again! If you want I have some pictures of his manhood all stitched up and tucked away..


That sounds wrong on so many levels.... Let's see how he is today. 
Give him a big smooch for me!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

poor guy. Hope he heals soon. maybe if it gets to cold, you could cut the toe out a sock and cover it ( ? ) dont think having a frost bitten wanker would feel very good.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

stevenson said:


> poor guy. Hope he heals soon. maybe if it gets to cold, you could cut the toe out a sock and cover it ( ? ) dont think having a frost bitten wanker would feel very good.


He is all stuffed up in his sheath and stitched shut now... Pics are coming.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

just saw all the pics... What a horrid thing to find..Hope he heals soon, and with your poor hip I hope you are will soon too!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Reed is doing amazing! He is moving around with a lot of ease now and today is day one with no pain meds. He talks to everyone that goes in the barn and is eager and happy to see everyone, from my two year old (Who feeds him gum drops) to the very pregnant miserable mare (Due in two days) that is stalled beside him. Every morning when I go to feed he is sound asleep and jumps up like I am just the best thing he has ever seen and nickers happily! He is a trooper.


Happy to hear he is doing better today! He does sound like a real trooper!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like Reed is doing fine.Now to concentrate again on your healing-really hoping that hip gets better for you. At least you are getting some breaks from the hospital.Prayers are still coming your way!


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope he gets better soon. He is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have stolen Reed from WSArabians while he heals up so she doesn't hurt herelf trying to care for him. He is doing well, got approved by vet for short amount of turnout today, he will be sooooo happy to be out and about after being on stall rest for a week!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> Sounds like Reed is doing fine.Now to concentrate again on your healing-really hoping that hip gets better for you. At least you are getting some breaks from the hospital.Prayers are still coming your way!


I finally got discharged! I still have to go back a few days for PT, whenever they get that sorted out, but what a relief!
I get discharged, and Reed gets turnout. We're not doing too bad. LOL


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

FG Ranch you are such a good friend to WS Arabians


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ They sista's, lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to hear that you are both on the mend,


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ They sista's, lol.


Sister / best friend. 
She keeps my spirits up. Like test walking my walker and face planting. LOL

End of this month, Tiff, I get cast off and then tattoo time!
I'm uber excited.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep, I'm her baby sister. But we have always been best friends as well. 

Ummm Steff? Maybe give it a few weeks, after ten weeks in a cast that arm is gonna be RANK!!!!

I still laugh about my walker face plant, it was awesome...just awesome.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Use a little bleach, it won't be so bad! 
Trying to get Marina to cut if off when we go there.

Reed is doing good! Swelling is up and down with headling. I got some Arnica for him ( Arnica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) which is all natural to help with the swelling and won't affect his kidneys. Hopefully this helps speed up the process.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Still lifting you and Reed up in prayer


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Glad your Reed is recovering well. Your pics were quite dramatic. I used to work with urology patients (the human ones) and have my own share of graphic memories. The things that can happen to the male anatomy are quite something indeed. Hope you're feeling better soon too. I am glad as well that 2012 is done and dusted as I have had my own share of personal issues. So far 2013 is shaping up better. No where to go but up! Right? Happy New Year to all!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Paintlover1965 said:


> Glad your Reed is recovering well. Your pics were quite dramatic. I used to work with urology patients (the human ones) and have my own share of graphic memories. The things that can happen to the male anatomy are quite something indeed. Hope you're feeling better soon too. I am glad as well that 2012 is done and dusted as I have had my own share of personal issues. So far 2013 is shaping up better. No where to go but up! Right? Happy New Year to all!


You poor pooor girl :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good news all around-that's what we like to hear. Take it easy at home-it's easy to over do it. WE want both you & Reed to heal completely.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Well, the little monster decided to pull a stitch out so we're hauling back into the vet on Tuesday. Just cause. He couldn't NOT get into trouble, of course. LOL
I'm heading down there tomorrow so I get to see my little rascal.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Of course, it's because he doesn't think you have spent enough money on him yet. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
You'd think so! I actually did get a bill, and it wasn't near as much as I thought it was. 

The vet says it's still 50/50 for paralysis but...

However, being a typical male, he keeps trying to get a hard on and is succedding in pushing the tip of his penis past his stitches and sticking it out. 
Even all stitched up, he still insists on thinking with his little head. Honestly... Boys.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Honestly, Reed, what's one more vet visit? 
*headdesk*


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

What he do now?


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Oh no! Now what??!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't decided if it's his fault, or if it's just natures fault.

But he is somehow managing to get his penis (or the tip of it anways) below the purse string that is holding it up so he doesn't get paralyzed. 
I don't know if it's because he's pushing it, or because the swelling has gone down and the purse string isn't tight enough anymore.
But, I don't want to run the risk so the vet will need to come out and tighten the stitches. Unless he has to go under again, then I'll have to haul him in. 

But that's exactly what I said, when my sister looked at him and said "Argh, Reed!" And then there's me "Oh for Jesus, what now?!" 

On top of that, he got a tooth abcess that has to be drained and cleaned. 
Because he just can't heal without complications...Inconsiderate horse. :/
LOL


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*forehead slap and shakes head*

Really, Reed? C'mon now! Stop messing with your junk. And ouchy on the tooth. He's a right mess at the moment.

I'll put him back at the top of my good vibes list!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Sister / best friend.
> She keeps my spirits up. Like test walking my walker and face planting. LOL
> 
> End of this month, Tiff, I get cast off and then tattoo time!
> I'm uber excited.


Bahahahahahahahahaha! The walker!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHA! WSA.....you know how I am!!!! 
Don't worry, when youre old and really need one, you guys can have races.....


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Really?? That's all you need, more hiccups in Reed's healing process!

Reed, listen here, your man hood will heal much faster if you leave it alone! When it's healed, then it's your game to play!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Bahahahahahahahahaha! The walker!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHA! WSA.....you know how I am!!!!
> Don't worry, when youre old and really need one, you guys can have races.....


LOL
Oh man, you should have seen it!

She was running with it, out to meet me, and the particular one she had, had a basket at the bottom.
So, she's running down the driveway and I'm watching the screw fall loose the basket begin to drop and she's saying "Look Steff, if I can run with this, surely you can walk!"
And right as I was about to say something, the basket fell off and dug into the ground, and she flipped *** over tea kettle! 
I almost peed myself I laughed so hard!

I figured now that I got all my practice, I'll make the olds folks home a bloody race track when I'm eighty. I'll show them old folks how it's done.
Tiff? I dunno about her, though....LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SaddleStrings said:


> Really?? That's all you need, more hiccups in Reed's healing process!
> 
> Reed, listen here, your man hood will heal much faster if you leave it alone! When it's healed, then it's your game to play!


Drives me any more batty I'm going to be right rude and throw him in a pasture of geldings for the summer. LOL

"Yeah so... I have to refund your booking fee... No, horse is fine, he's being grounded.... Yeah, I know that sounds retarded but..."
:lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Oh man, you should have seen it!
> 
> She was running with it, out to meet me, and the particular one she had, had a basket at the bottom.
> ...


Oh man!!! I'm in tears here laughing!!!! Toooo funny! I definitely need to come trail ride this summer!!!!!!! It's so great to have a sister you can laugh with isn't it!!! Thanks for the laugh, my day has got so much better!:lol:
(you better start practicing your knitting too.....you could win that race too!:lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh man!!! I'm in tears here laughing!!!! Toooo funny! I definitely need to come trail ride this summer!!!!!!! It's so great to have a sister you can laugh with isn't it!!! Thanks for the laugh, my day has got so much better!:lol:
> (you better start practicing your knitting too.....you could win that race too!:lol


Ah, I love her. We've had some ridiclous moments.
Last year I had my gelding out (first time riding in the dark) and he was doing absolutely freaking fantastic.
So, we're about 2km from home and she looks back at me and says "I'm going to take a picture of Kita, okay?" So I'm all "Okay."
She's riding a horse that's been there, done that, had kids on her. Should be good. 
Oh, hell no. That flash came on and slow, pokey Kita turned into a skitzofrenic reiner. She scared the **** out of my horse who also spins like a nutcase, and as I'm falling I look over and see Tiffanny falling the EXACT same way. I dumped my beer and lost my shades.
Thankfully her horse went one way and mine went the other so my horse called to her horse, who was in the process of booking it home, and stopped their mad dash for freedom. I've honestly never seen two horses spin around so quick - and it takes a lot to get me off! 
Made it home without furthur incident but next time she asks a questions that ends in "okay?" I'm going to take her phone and run it over.

Or when she was riding this crazy Morgan who liked to toss his head right into the sky and ended up slamming into her face and gives her a bleeding nose. I'm laughing and she's "It's not #($&(#*&$ funny!!" which of course, makes me laugh even harder. Then she makes me stop at a church camp for kids and ask for ice, where again I'm mad to look like a jerk because he's looking at her bloody face and I can't quit laughing. 

Or when the hosre she was riding went after another one and the girth strap broke and all of a sudden she was under neath the horse at a dead gallop. Scared the ever living bee-jesus out of me. I go to fly off my horse, get my leg stuck on the saddle horn, do a face plant, run over to her, rip my shirt off and plaster it on her bleeding face and I'm crying because she just got her head kicked in and she looks up and says "I don't want to be retarded!!"

Ahh... memories... LOL
I think you'll have a fun time. :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Ah, I love her. We've had some ridiclous moments.
> Last year I had my gelding out (first time riding in the dark) and he was doing absolutely freaking fantastic.
> So, we're about 2km from home and she looks back at me and says "I'm going to take a picture of Kita, okay?" So I'm all "Okay."
> She's riding a horse that's been there, done that, had kids on her. Should be good.
> ...


Oh man again!!! I'm just peeing my pants here!!! 'i don't want to be retarded!' lol lol lol lol lol!!!! I can't even see the screen because my eyes have all welled up!! I'm a laugher too! I have laughed at the most inappropriate times too! Yes, I think I looked like a jerk!! :lol: it is a shame that you dropped your beer though!!!!!!!! 
Oh, I think I'd have fun.....I'd roll of my horse laughing!!!!. Let's plan for that!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Ah, I love her. We've had some ridiclous moments.
> Last year I had my gelding out (first time riding in the dark) and he was doing absolutely freaking fantastic.
> So, we're about 2km from home and she looks back at me and says "I'm going to take a picture of Kita, okay?" So I'm all "Okay."
> She's riding a horse that's been there, done that, had kids on her. Should be good.
> ...


I love your stories  reminds me of my bff (might as well be my sister)...
We have many stories just like yours. We live in different states now. Man do I miss her. I need to find a group like you guys to ride with LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ouch Reed!!1 hopefully it all heals well.

Just to give you a bit more hope, my stud dog got kicked in the junk by a horse (teach him for trying to boink harveys back leg). He was in enormous amounts of pain but once the swelling went down (thankfully he is a lovely natured glodie who will let you do anything to him so ice packs, arnica and vet manhandling were fine) he was right as rain again!
Stupid dog is very wary of harveys back end now but has been seen attempting to boink Leisas back leg! Strange thing is that he doesnt do anything similar to people or visiting horses, just my horses.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I come on this thread to see Steff is telling all kinds of embarrasing stories about me?! How nice...

The only one that made me mad was the head tossing son of a gun that gave me the bloody nose!!! Why did you bring that up. Still makes me VERY mad...ugh

Anways, yes, we have some wonderful memories and lots of time to make many more. 

As far as Reed goes, I think I have seen my fair share of junk, he better heal soon. The sweeling is almost gone and he can move it freely (Which is how he gets it down, pushes it out to pee then can't pull the tip back in past the stitches)


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Praying everything turns out ok!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well.... Reed goes back in for surgery on Monday. 
Ugh... I don't even know what to feel right now...


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

What happened now WSA? How was Reed healing?


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ That!! I thought he was doing good?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He was... However the swelling is coming back and although it's not as pronouced as before, it's back to where he can't get it into his sheath. 
So, he's going back under to get it shoved in and stitched up. His life prognosis is good. His breeding prognosis is not so good. 
I'm glad he'll live, even if, in the end, his whole penis will have to be amputated IF he does get paralysis, but it just sucks when... Well, I hate to make it monetary, but I have so much invested in him and he had such (has?) potential as a sire.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Well geeze ((( hugs ))) so sorry to hear this. Understand totally and I don't think you are making it monetary. You've got hopes for him and you've had an ugly year 

I sure hope that this set back is just a temporary thing.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending healing vibes your way! Hope this time he will fully recover without any more complications.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this. Hugs to Reed and you too of course!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> He was... However the swelling is coming back and although it's not as pronouced as before, it's back to where he can't get it into his sheath.
> So, he's going back under to get it shoved in and stitched up. His life prognosis is good. His breeding prognosis is not so good.
> I'm glad he'll live, even if, in the end, his whole penis will have to be amputated IF he does get paralysis, but it just sucks when... Well, I hate to make it monetary, but I have so much invested in him and he had such (has?) potential as a sire.


Reed is being a poop head. He is gonna be ok tho, he just had to make us try, that is how Reed is.


----------



## RockyTrails (Jan 28, 2013)

He is a beautiful Horse! I am saying prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers that the surgery goes well, & Reed recovers. Horses sure tear out our heartstrings.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Reed is being a poop head. He is gonna be ok tho, he just had to make us try, that is how Reed is.


Well... He better be. 
Kurt doesn't sound too enthused, though. :-|


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Lets be optimistic 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BlueSpark said:


> Lets be optimistic
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was your 777th post, I think you brought some luck to him :wink:


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely sending out prayers and good reiki for you.
I'm hoping he cooperates and recovers fully intact.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry that he is having issues, hope that he comes through OK.

Just thinking out loud, could you collect and freeze him if (God forbid) he needs the amputation?

Can you leave the testicles and amputate the penis then collect somehow if you want to breed him?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BlueSpark said:


> Lets be optimistic
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Says you to worlds biggest pessimist. :? lol
If SOMETHING could go right... But, apparently God has his panties in a big a$$ knot or I'm a really bad person.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> So sorry that he is having issues, hope that he comes through OK.
> 
> Just thinking out loud, could you collect and freeze him if (God forbid) he needs the amputation?
> 
> Can you leave the testicles and amputate the penis then collect somehow if you want to breed him?


I haven't thought that far ahead... I think before amputation you probably could, but I don't know about after. I have a few Reed babies due this year, so if he gives me an uber nice filly I might keep her... But I also hadn't planned on keeping any of them until I'm all healed up, either. 
After this surgery it's at least another month, maybe two, of waiting time to see how he does. So I have until then to sort of... figure out my options. 

Who EVER has to deal with penis amputation?! Like, really? 
*headdesk*


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^ Even in dire times you crack me up!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^^ Even in dire times you crack me up!!!


I would like to stay completely "Emo" about it, but I tend to drive everyone even more nuts when I do that. 
Keeps a LIL bit sane... :?
lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, Reed is home and in happy spirits. He's all sewed up and VERY happy that he has finally been approved for turn out, after two months of stall rest. He's very rambunctious and snotty but I guess I can't blame him. 
He's got a 50/50 shot right now of recovering completely or becoming a gelding, and it's all a waiting game. Fingers crossed.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed for him!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Says you to worlds biggest pessimist. :? lol
> If SOMETHING could go right... But, apparently God has his panties in a big a$$ knot or I'm a really bad person.


What a_ huge blessing_ regarding Reed's prognosis!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, he did it again.
All the stitches were ripped out resulting in ripped sheath and the swelling has come back. 
Vet will be out first thing tomorrow morning...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*NOT LIKE*

Stupid boy


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Wth?...


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

If ever a horse deserved a facepalm, Reed is it. 
He just cant give you a break


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It seems a pain but asd he is ripping his stitches have you concidered keeping him lightly sedated? a 1ml dose of sedalin would mildly sedate a 450kg horse but not enough to cause problems with eating or drinking? 
We did it with Reeco when he was turned out after his pelvis injury. I kept him sedated for close on a week.

Perhaps something to think about.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll run it by my vet tomorrow, but the vet who did the surgery said to take the stitches out and leave him be. 
He is, by far, the most troublesome horse I have ever had! I just wish I could wake up tomorrow and he would be healed. 
Both vets are a little baffled as to WHY it's taken so long for him to heal. It should have been dealt with a long time ago. But his blood panels are coming back okay, he just can't seem to kick the swelling.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> Wth?...


That's what me, my two vets, and God are saying right now.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> If ever a horse deserved a facepalm, Reed is it.
> He just cant give you a break


I've had enough facepalms, headdesks, tears, and headaches from this horse in the last two months to last me a lifetime. SSOOOO frustrated. :-(


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

QUOTE=WSArabians;1908568]....Both vets are a little baffled as to WHY it's taken so long for him to heal. It should have been dealt with a long time ago. But his blood panels are coming back okay, he just can't seem to kick the swelling.[/QUOTE]

Not some sort of auto immune disorder is it? Just asking as I've got a cat in a similar situation - should have been healed up long ago but it ain't happening; blood work, temperature, etc., are all fine; she's on dexamethasone and atopica right now.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

*grumble grumble, says bad words to Reed* Since I can't chew him properly here, give his rotten butt a chewing from me. Sending prayers that you both catch a break and he gets healed up.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, the vet left awhile ago.
We cleaned up the sheath where the stitches cut and she took a good look at it. 
We're doing massages to increase blood flow, hopefully get rid of some of the edema, topical anti-inflammatorys to reduce swelling... 
It's still a waiting game, I guess, to see whether he responds to breeding or not but..
While he will be okay health wise, it's starting to look like his breeding career is officially over. 
I'm not even sure what I'm feeling right now..


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

all I can think to say is *hugs*


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Even if he loses this breeding season, maybe he will be in good shape by next year. I'm glad he at least is going to live. I am so sorry that he is having such a hard time.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

definetly would be frustrating....hope it works out better from now on....


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> We're doing massages to increase blood flow


Well geez..... no wonder he doesn't want to heal! :rofl:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

so Sorry to heard about your boy:-( Offering healing thoughts & prayers that he heals up with no more setbacks.I knew a stallion that had a similar accident & just know how devastating it was for his owners too:-(


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Even if he loses this breeding season, maybe he will be in good shape by next year. I'm glad he at least is going to live. I am so sorry that he is having such a hard time.


Oh, it wouldn't just be this season. Permanently, I mean.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Oh, it wouldn't just be this season. Permanently, I mean.


So is it final? Is he through? That would be such a sad thing.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> So is it final? Is he through? That would be such a sad thing.


There's a slim, like 10% chance, he'll recover as a breeding stallion.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> There's a slim, like 10% chance, he'll recover as a breeding stallion.


Well I hope he does. If he does not, he will make a great gelding. Do you have any of his sons that can take his place as a stallion?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Well I hope he does. If he does not, he will make a great gelding. Do you have any of his sons that can take his place as a stallion?


I'm waiting on his first foal crop this year. 
Fingers crossed he gives me something amazing to make up for all this trouble.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

How is he doing? It has been a while any updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is doing good! Most of the swelling has gone down, right now it's just a slight issue because his sheath got so swollen, it's not shrinking back down to size yet so whenever he pees and then retracts (no paralysis!) there's so much excess that it just flips outward, instead of inwards. If that makes sense. That, I'm sure, will cure with time.
What we're not sure about is whether the frostbite was bad enough that it will allow the tip of the penis to flare out during breeding. That's where stallions are most sensitive (nerves and all) so they're worried that it was deep enough that he won't be able to flare it out, or be able to get excited. 
Now, he's prancing at the fence and squealing like a banshee (poor dude, finally out of stall rest!) but he isn't dropping. Just squeals and snorts and then goes back to his food. He was never (quite the opposite, in fact) aggressive breeder, and the mares are only in a transitional heat so it may differ when it's warm and everybody is begging for it... Only time will tell.
I'm straddling the fence of not giving up hope and not having too much hope that he will be breedable. I REALLY want him to breed again, but I've also resigned myself to the fact that he'll be gelded if it's best for him. Thankfully, he isn't a handful so it's no problem keeping him around the summer as a stallion to see if that's enough time. *fingers crosses*


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My fingers are crossed for you, too. How many foals are you expecting from him this season?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So I've had quite a few PM's asking how Reed is doing. 
Still... Getting better. We're not out of the woods yet, but we're still making some progress. 
I've attached two photo's of how he looks now. Most of the swelling is gone, it's just a matter to see how much of the tip recovers. He is able to meet the ladies over the fence and he does get what I call a "half stiffy" and is very "into" it still. I think, because the tip is still rather scabbed, that when he tries to flare the tip out it breaks the scab open and causes pain - so he quits. 
I will not be able to breed him this year but I'm crossing my fingers that over the summer he will recover enough to be able to do some mares next year. 
I did lose my first foal from him this year, and the next two due are fairly close (one purebred Arabian, one Morab) so hopefully in a few weeks I will have my first Reed foal.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just for reference - this was the initial injury we were dealing with:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow. That was really bad! He does look better. Looks like he could use a little viagra.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Poor guy. I hope he keeps improving and that you can continue breeding him. Can't wait to see his babies!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww poor guy! I hope he soon recovers and can breed again, he's beautiful!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

amp23 said:


> Poor guy. I hope he keeps improving and that you can continue breeding him. Can't wait to see his babies!


Here's the first, a Morab filly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Wow. That was really bad! He does look better. Looks like he could use a little viagra.


Physically, yes. Mentally, no. LOL


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's Reed doing?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Reed is scheduled for a vet appointment today - it'll be a big one, where it'll probably decide whether he is able to keep his family jewels or not. 
I'm dreading it because I'm expecting the worst... Ugh. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Reed is scheduled for a vet appointment today - it'll be a big one, where it'll probably decide whether he is able to keep his family jewels or not.
> I'm dreading it because I'm expecting the worst... Ugh.
> Fingers crossed.


Toes crossed too! Thinking of you!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Reed is scheduled for a vet appointment today - it'll be a big one, where it'll probably decide whether he is able to keep his family jewels or not.
> I'm dreading it because I'm expecting the worst... Ugh.
> Fingers crossed.


I hope the appointment goes good! I will pray and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping for the best!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks guys 
It's only 11am and I feel like a big glass of wine LOL
Then I'd probably end up like Muppets avatar :shock: :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> thanks guys
> It's only 11am and I feel like a big glass of wine LOL
> Then I'd probably end up like Muppets avatar :shock: :lol:


Only my avatar....???? Because I'd never really end up like that in real life....ever!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Only my avatar....???? Because I'd never really end up like that in real life....ever!


Ha!
Says the one that got us kicked out of the bar. :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you guys today! Hoping for the best 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Only my avatar....???? Because I'd never really end up like that in real life....ever!


That's not what I heard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Prayers and hugs for all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> That's not what I heard
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's called 'effectual imbibition'......takes a lot of practice to master....:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I get Reed who can't breed, and two mares in raging heat that Khade refuses to even look at, but instead tries to romance the mares over the fence that are NOT in heat.
*headdesk*
I hate males.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hope things work out for you and your horses


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Goodluck and waiting for the update!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Let is know how the vet appointment goes. Hoping for the best!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, the vet just left.
Unfortunately, I got the news I was expecting. She is going to call a specialist to see if there is any chance of collecting him, but again, she is not hopeful of even being able to collect. 
So chances are he will have another appointment next week for gelding.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww no!  Poor guy. I'm so sorry!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Well, the vet just left.
> Unfortunately, I got the news I was expecting. She is going to call a specialist to see if there is any chance of collecting him, but again, she is not hopeful of even being able to collect.
> So chances are he will have another appointment next week for gelding.


I'm very sorry to hear that. (Not that there is anything wrong with a gelding. To me geldings exist for the sole purpose of having fun with). But, I know he was your breeding stallion. So I'm very sorry for the bad news. :-(


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Awww so sorry to hear it after all you've been through.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

So sorry about the news. At least he is alive, and didn't have to be put down. I was worried when you first posted. Keep us updated.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dang it! Well I'll still keep my fingers crossed for collection before saying adios to his jewels


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Things could be worse though! I hope you're able to at least collect. Will be thinking of y'all!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So so sorry, keeping the faith that you can at least collect him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I phoned and left a message at the clinic, at this point I'm just waiting on an estimate. Really, it all depends on the cost. She said it's a possibility, not even a for sure thing so it depends on how much more I want to really put him into him. 
Just a really crappy day.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my, that's the pits.....I'm sorry:-(


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

*hugs* I hope something comes up that can make your day better!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:-( So sad. He's such a great looking boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

not the news I was hoping to hear. I really hope you're able to collect him.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

In humans they can extract and have useable sperm. My vet has talked about collecting after the gelding from what is there. Doesn't give you much and has to be done immediately and carefully.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hugs. Keeping my fingers crossed you can collect.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

*hugs* I hope things start looking up, you've been through so much and you deserve a good happy event. Keep us updated and go hug your ponies!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww i'm sorry. (((Hugs)))


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Followed this thread from the first post though I don't think I've ever commented- just wanted to add to the chorus of good wishes. He's a gorgeous guy and I'm sorry for all the problems you've had with him!


----------

